# I LoVe MeXiCo CiTy !!!



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

*Like an enormous living museum, Mexico City is a remarkable showplace for Mexico's 3,000 years of human cultural achievement. It ranks as one of the world's great capitals and is a must for anyone yearning to understand Mexico's complex past and ever challenging future. The size and grandeur of the city are staggering. It is not only the oldest continuously inhabited city in the Western Hemisphere, but also carries the burden of being the largest city the world has ever known.*

Foundation of the City in 1325 A.C. in the middle of a Lake:

































































































































































































































































































:eek2:


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Man, what beautiful pics. Mexico City is awesome.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

agreed,

great pics


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

It seems an interesting city!


----------



## schreiwalker (May 13, 2005)

great pics!

I thought tokyo-yokohama was larger than mexico city?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

One of the greatest cities in the world without a doubt! Beautiful and modern city, one of my fav. in Latin America.


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

:eek2: :applause: :applause:
GREAT PICS!


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

bravo, what a city.


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

Yeah this city is awesome, you can find ancient ruins, colonial buildings and modern skyscrapers in the same place 




















Mexico city World Trade Center is the biggest in the world since terrible atacks of september 11, it haves a JC Penny Store, a Movie theatre , 5 Huge convention centres and an Elegant Spining Restaurant at the top.




































Pics below by ChrisLifeStyle:









































































:cheers:


----------



## MindFreak! (Feb 20, 2005)

What a city...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

beautiful photos. MC has some really nice skyscrapers.


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)




----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)




----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

This is THE megacity!!!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful!!


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

One could spend many months exploring all the museums, monuments, plazas, colonial buildings, monasteries, murals, galleries, historical remnants, archaeological finds, statuary, shrines and religious relics this encyclopedia of a city has to offer. 

It lies in a valley which used to be filled with a large lake called Texcoco hundreds of years ago and where the great city of Tenochtitlan - the capital of the Azteca's Empire - was founded. Tenochtitlan was finally destroyed by the Spanish conquistadors in 1521. Today's Mexico City is full of contrasts.

































































































































































































































































































:eek2:​


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't know if it's just me, but the historic downtown of Mexico City is *really* beautful, makes me wanna visit it every pic I see, but also the pics bring a sensation of emptiness (sp?). Don't you guys feel the same?


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

boom said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but the historic downtown of Mexico City is *really* beautful, makes me wanna visit it every pic I see, *but also the pics bring a sensation of emptiness (sp?)*. Don't you guys feel the same?



Wut u mean?,  

Pics from flickr.com/photos/tags


























































































































































:cheers:


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

Excuse my ignorance but I had no idea Mexico City was soooooooo impressive...Gracias for the photos!!


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Italmex...

Let me tell you,this is one of the best Mexico City threads ever.. You have done a great job showing us Mexico's capital.. 

Amazing city....


:cheers:


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

A photo by Max.. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Always nice to see good ol' Mexico City pics.

Pura Vida Mexico, DF


----------



## nacionalistamexicano (Mar 19, 2005)

wao pics amazing


----------



## Firefoxop (May 28, 2005)

Someone show this pics to the holliwood guys, they always put Mexico city, like a ranch with cattle and hens running for any place and guys with big hats


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Needless to say, anybody who sees Hollywood as the truth barer needs to see a shrink...

Hollywood just wants to make money, not promote tourism...


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

sdtj said:


> Italmex...
> 
> Let me tell you,this is one of the best Mexico City threads ever.. You have done a great job showing us Mexico's capital..
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------
Thank you for your comments...u know: Mexico and its Capital are amazing  

University of Mexico















































Other views:


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

italimex said:


>


Which station is this? It looks quite modern.


----------



## nacionalistamexicano (Mar 19, 2005)

wao de donde sacas esas fotos italimex


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

Latin l0cO said:


> Which station is this? It looks quite modern.


U tell me!!! :tongue2: 



nacionalistamexicano said:


> wao de donde sacas esas fotos italimex


Surfing!!! :horse:


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

Aztec Stadium










Way to Mexico City



















Opera Teather










Views























































​


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)




----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

SIMPLY AWESOME THREAD THIS IS. AMAZING!

I know this haven't much to do, but if you put this picture before in 'Guess The City', it would probably take some years to Mexico City be answered..  at least for me


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)




----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

shosho said:


> SIMPLY AWESOME THREAD THIS IS. AMAZING!
> 
> I know this haven't much to do, but if you put this picture before in 'Guess The City', it would probably take some years to Mexico City be answered..  at least for me


good idea, let me try it.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Amazing- great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nacionalistamexicano (Mar 19, 2005)

wao como tienes tantas fotos  si que amas A mexico mi buen :d


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

*


shosho said:



SIMPLY AWESOME THREAD THIS IS. AMAZING!

I know this haven't much to do, but if you put this picture before in 'Guess The City', it would probably take some years to Mexico City be answered..  at least for me








Click to expand...


:lol: right, it looks like some european city isn´t? :yes:


Other views:
Thxs to flickr

Subway









University Concert Hall









New Apartment









Under Construction









Where are you?
















National Auditorium









Giovanni Paolo II









Coyotes









Easygoing









Look at this









Entrance to the Palace of Art









Everyday the City Landscape Changes









Stairway to Aztec Heaven









Let´s brake the Pinata 








*​


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

Peaceful Night


----------



## Latoso (Mar 23, 2005)

Molto bene Italimex. La Ciudad de los Palacios is always one of my favorites!


----------

